# BV/C-Wood Pass TR (Pic Heavy)



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Not too mention the east face drops into some phenomenal boulder fields/pillow drops.

































The real highlight of this peak though is the north bowl. You can drop directly from the summit 1000' through the bowl before hitting treeline.

















Then once hitting treeline you have your choice of chutes.

































Quick and easy access high quality backcountry, no snowmobile required! Seriously, if your looking for somewhere new for some backcountry touring, check it out.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

That looks great. Thanks for sharing. Pretty bummed to be laid up right now...


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for that, Logan. Really outstanding. Wish I could join you but the rio will have to do...


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Thank you for sharing. Looks nice.


----------



## Fluid Dreams (Jan 9, 2007)

*Way Cool!*

I had no idea such nice skiing was over there. Those pictures were great, and it may have to be a next great adventure someday. Thanks!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

That cant be "the wood" as we all know that there is no good skiing anywhere around bv .. That has to be somewhere around summit or maybe monarch pass... After lookin at it - yep I am pretty sure one of thoes pics was of the "perfect trees" on monarch pass !!

Good to see that you are gettin out in the local zones and it is sweet to see someone is actually takin advantage of the wilderness..


----------



## psu96 (May 9, 2006)

def. in the summit area


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

nice work logan, awesome pictures. glad to see you are getting out, it has been good.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

UPDATE:

Last week Tom and I went for another exploratory trip on Cottonwood Pass from the Denny Creek trailhead. This time we crossed to the south side of the road and climbed the ridge above the Gladstone Mine to point 12,651 on Gladstone Ridge.

Looking south toward South Cottonwood and Mt. Antero from the summit.










We dropped in to a nice size bowl that then funneled into a very large chute (by Sawatch standards).



















This chute dropped over 2000' before the trees finally started to close in.




























The snow was variable, but the coverage is still excellent.










Just another easy access tour around Buena Vista netting a very enjoyable 3000' vertical.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

With cool temps and fresh snow I decided to go for a "quicky" up on Cottonwood today...and I wasn't disappointed.

The wildlife was out in full-force on the way up:



















and I was able to skin up right from the Denny Creek parking lot, 8-10 inches of fresh on top of what was recently bare ground...but I only had to go a couple hundred feet up into the trees to find a continous base.

Up around 10,400' the snow started to get very nice. Still very deep.










It was definitely still Winter up high.










Exceptionally good conditions for the middle of May!


----------

